# Men in 2WW



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Hi, I am just wondering if their are any men in the middle of the 2WW? I am nearing the end ours and the waiting is getting too much! This is our seventh attempt, se had an early miscarriage last summer, so this really builds up the pressure.

The good news is my DW is having some symptoms: feeling sick most of the day,tender, veiny boobs generally feeling unwell. Has anyone else experienced this? Is this a good sign? or should I not read anything into it. We are due to test on 29 March, but DW did a test this AM. It was negative but we put it down to it being too early. Should I be worrying? 

I would like to share some of your experiences either on this thread or privately.

Thanks

H


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Howard 

I know you are looking for men to chat with but you are very welcome to join in with all the others on the 2ww thread as well......i'll leave the link for you if you need it: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,27.0.html

Much luck to you and your DW.....everything crossed that you get that BFP on test day 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi ya howard

We have 2 men that I know of going through the 2ww

Rhodes73 and St8rk

We have a area called "men's place to chat" with a list on page 1 saying who is who and where they are at, feel free to come join us- we also hold "men only" chat sessions on a thur night from 8pm onwards if you want to come join us ever

Here is the link for the "men's place to chat" , they are a very welcoming and friendly bunch

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50598.0.html

good luck

MJ
Men's room mod (who is a girlie!)


----------



## rhodes73 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Howard,

As MJ says, we're in the latter half of our agonising 2WW too.  This is definitley the toughest bit of the whole process for us.  Finding it impossible not to read into every little sign ... increased tiredness, change in nipples, odd pains and cramps.  But how much of that is just the progesterone?  DW is down about the cramps right now, thinking it's period pains.

Blood test on Friday.  How about you guys?
Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep in touch,
Rhodes

Me 34, DW33 - Nat fet 2002, m/c 6 wks, no luck since, unexplained infert - now on first IVF -> 10 eggs -> 6 embies -> 2 blastocysts transferred -> blood test due on 31/3 ...


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Hi, Its hell isn't it  The official test day is Thursday but we tested yesterday (Monday) and this morning, both neg. I am hoping we are testing too early, because DW has all the symptoms as a I mentioned above. I am getting worried and need some reassurance.


----------



## st8rk (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Guys,
Yesterday was probably the most stressful day our our lives. DW called me at work in floods of tears. She uttered the dreaded phrase: "It's started." We were gutted.
However, fate is a cruel master and when the bleeding stopped shortly after, there was still a glimmer of hope.
I know it's frowned upon, but I rushed out to by a test...and it came up BFP straight away!
By this time we didn't know what to think as DW was still utterly convinced AF was on its way.
After a sleepless night we tested at the hospital today and, much to our huge relief it was a BFP!!!
I'm still reeling. I feel numb and terrified of getting carried away, but as the nurse at the hospital told me: "enjoy it, you're wife's pregnant." 
I never thought I'd hear those words.
I think it was as much a surprise as anything as DW had stopped feeling any symptoms a few days ago and we were sure it wasn't going to work out this time. We had prepared for the worst.

But, as I said, fate can be a sneaky b*gger.

Personally speaking, I now face another eight months of worry, hoping to make it over the remaining hurdles.

My thoughts are with the rest of you guys. All the best and I really hope I hear more good news soon.

Cheers!

St8rk


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Brilliant I am so pleased. I wish you all the luck in world!! I hope you have a really BORING pregnancy (if you know what I mean!)


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

St8rk ~ Huge congratulations to you & DW on your BFP!!

Wishing your DW a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond 

Love and best wishes to you both
Nicky x x x


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done to the both of you,

hope you have a healthy 9mths really pleased for you both good luck, for everyone else on the 2wk wait.stay  and i hope your dreams come true

all the best 
carl


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

St8rk and Mrs 

wello done hun

will update you on our list- great to have yet another 

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

St8rk and Mrs St8rk,

Many congrats on your BFP (BTW the worrying doesn't stop after baby arrives...)


Edna


----------



## rhodes73 (Mar 21, 2006)

Excellent news St8rk!!  That's the dream we're hoping for on Friday.  Very best wishes to you both.

Howard - I'm really no expert on these things, but I guess there's a pretty good reason why they reckon you need to wait 2 weeks.  Maybe the HcG levels need to build up to a level that's detectable, and that the test wouldn't show up.  Having read a bunch of posts from all over this site, the only pattern seems to be that there is no pattern ... I even read about someone who had what seemed like AF for 4 days, who turned out BFP.  I'm right there with you just now, going through exactly the same.  (DW has just complained of being really sore.)  Let's hang in there, and don't jump to any conclusions until the proper test.

Best,
Rhodes


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the words of support, I need them, I guess we have to wait until we are due to test. How is it going for you, when to you test, how is your wife apart from feeling sore?


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

we tested 11 daysd post basting. Faint line appeared we were gobsmacked  Then the clinic said faint may be misleading and to send a sample on monday !!!!! we were gutted but turned out ok in the end. Guess the lesson was even after the "right" time to test, you never know how a body will react !!! Keep your hopes and spirits up Howard !!!! if only for DP sake  

Str8k - I know what you mean about next 8 months. Its like we forgot that there was a tricky thing of GROWING the baby once we made it !!!! We have first scan on Tues and are somewhere between bricking it and dying to see our bud !!!! guess the fun never ends


----------



## st8rk (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Everyone,
We're still in a state of shock and trying very hard not to get carried away. Just like the last few weeks, we're taking things one day at a time.
Rhodes and Howard - hang in there guys. I know how tough it can be. Fingers are crossed for you!

Morky - good luck with the scan. Our first one isn't for another four nail-biting weeks!

St8rk


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey St8rk

just noticed your from scotland- which part hun?

xxxx


----------



## st8rk (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi MJ,
My life is split between Glasgow (work) and Stirling (home).


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

St8rk

just noticed you are a fellow Scot.  Were you attending GRI ?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morky! thats why i asked st8rk 

didnt think you had noticed !  

we live about 3 hours south of glasgow however have never been to scotland! 

xxxx


----------



## st8rk (Jun 2, 2005)

We attended the Nuffield Hospital in Glasgow as there was an eight month waiting list for the GRI when we first went for treatment. It's cost a bloody fortune - but obviously worth it.
After our first failed ICSI attempt last year, we were told we'd have to use up all our frosties before going to the GRI (and lovely free treatment). Thankfully the next round ended in a BFP - and we still have 9 frosties left.
I've heard very good things about the GRI, though.


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Hi Guys we tested today which is one day early and got a  . I dont things will change because if it is'nt good today I doubt it will change and even if it did it would mean a weak pregnancy.

The thing is DW stil has the symptoms. I would have backed my last penny in it being +ive.  I am so angry whys is life such a sh*t? 

We will test 2morrow and see.


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

Howard

Thats an absolute B*tard of a result, and so sorry its turned out this way this time.  Hope you and the missus know that everyone here is thinking of you.

MJ - Spooky insight into my lack of attention to detail !!! Shame on you however not not visiting God's own country when its so close  

Str8k - GRI have on the whole been great. Their lack of enthusiasm for our BfP took a lot of the shine of it, and gave us a pretty nail biting weekend. That said we owe them everything for helping us to get this far.  Its in theory Prof Yates that we are under, but as its IUI we had, its pretty much all down to the nurses !! (and my excellent injecting of course)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

howard

dont give up yet- i have seen so many over the last 2yrs who have had late implanters and not got the  till 15 days post tranfere and also very recently we had a lady who thought she got full AF day before test and didnt test only to get a shock 2 weeks later with a 
hang fire hun- i know it hard but as morky said we are all here for you 1--% anytime

morky- at the risk of getting lynched im gonna say YOUR A MAN , men dont normally pay much attention to detail!   really must come up to scoland as my mother in law is orig from glasgow and stu uncle lives nr elgin

hugs
xxxx


----------



## st8rk (Jun 2, 2005)

Howard,
I'm so sorry, I'm gutted for you and your DW. I think you've every right to feel angry. My fingers are still crossed for you - even a small chance is still a chance.
Take care of yourself and your DW.

St8rk


----------



## rhodes73 (Mar 21, 2006)

Howard, very sorry it's not looking so great right now, but as MJ says it ain't over yet.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both.  This might cheer you up - my DW's soreness turned out to be ... a big poo!!

Very best wishes,
Rhodes


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Howard,
I no today hasent been agood day for you, but i sincerely wish you all the luck in the world for tommorow and i have my finger's,arm's,legs and eye's crossed for you that the result's are what you and your DW are hoping for.
good luck     
Dave


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Gool luck for tommorow mate

hope it turns out fine 

all the best 
carl


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Hi, Guys, I am completely overwhelmed by your support, its something that I (we) need right now.

Unfortunately the result was still the same yesterday. We are have a blood test done today, but do not hold out any hope, the strange thing is that DW still has the symptoms, can anynone explain this to me? Because it feels like a big wind up to me, or is it that there is no pattern to all this?  

Anyway we are planning the next one, a bit like getting on the bike after you fall off.

H


----------



## st8rk (Jun 2, 2005)

Howard,
I used to sometimes think someone 'up there' was taking the p*ss - especially when it came to confusing/misleading symptoms. It was like I was being 'teased'. My sympathies are with you.

And well done on deciding to have another go - you deserve a successful outcome!

All the luck in the world

St8rk


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Howard ~ Sorry to hear about your BFN  I have my fingers tightly crossed for your blood test results today though.  
It ain't over until the fat  shows her face  Heres hoping she's missed her train to your house for at least he next 9 months 

I can't explain why your DW is having symptoms if you still get a BFN today, These female bodies of ours have such a good way of making us feel what it thinks we want to feel!   

Nicky x x x


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Hello all, I am back again, just to let you know that DW and me are all packed to go to IM Barcelona to try again, the flight is 1.15pm today. Here we go again!!!

I will let you know what happens

H.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck howard and your DW

enjoy the lovely weather in spain! i have everything crossed for you both    

hugs

Mez
xxxxx


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Good luck to you both

hope all goes well

Carl


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck to you both  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

despite your previous attempts.. you have my sincere simpathy's
hope all goes well for you this time round...
enjoy the sun at the same time...
pass on my regards to the DW... 
    

keep us posted..

Davey


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Ola from Spain, I have found an Internet exhibition, which offers free internet use, so I might as well use it! thanks for all the messages of support.

We had the TX yesterday all went well. We had a debate as to having 3 put back of not. We have 4 embryos Graded 10,8,8 & 7. We wanted 3 put back  because we wanted the  best (last) chance. But IM said because the embryos are such good quality they advised against 3. So two were put back. Bearing in mind this happend just before the TX when DW was on the bed, but they did say if we wanted more time we could have it. DW is beating her self up by not insisting on three, as the third one helps the other two and  if this does not work we will always be wondering "what if?"  I am comfortable with the decision because we had a recently proven donor , but you cant help wondering. 

Anyway have to keep positive over the next two weeks and beyond (hopefully!)

catch up soon

H


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi howard...

great news about the treatment... 

ive got everything crossed over here for you bud...
  



davey.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh lot's of luck for your 2ww  I'm glad it all went well.

      

for you both!

You'll have to join in with the famous name game now to help keep your mind off the wait  When are you due home from Spain?

Nicky x x x


----------



## rhodes73 (Mar 21, 2006)

Howard,

Very best wishes from me and my DW - 
we have our fingers crossed for you!!

Best,
Rhodes


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, we got back on Tuesday safe and sound. We coming to the end of the first week. DW is the most relaxed ever, so am I. I think its because we are not looking for "symptoms" like we did last time. Having said that DW feels sick in the mornings, but we have put it down to the bug she had last time. We have learnt a lot especially from the last TX in that the symptoms are illogical!  So here we are one week to go, just have to wait and wait wait and wait wait and wait.........

Catch up with you soon. Good luck to everyone on your 2ww and well done on your BFPs.

H


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Howard and DW,
good luck for the next week keep being  hope your both keeping well we hope everything goes well for you both      

all the best
Carl & Jane


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

touch down.....



                              

still got everything crossed for you guy's.. keep us posted..

neo


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Hi again, things are going well. DW has "symptoms" sick in morning, sore boobs. I know form previous experience that it may not mean anything. But still positive. Official test day is Friday- 26, like we are going to wait!!.   Will prob test on Thurday, may do it tomorrow, but it is my birthday, so it may spoil the day, or make it. We are still debating if to test then or wait

Hope all is well with everyone. Will speak soon

H


----------



## rhodes73 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Howard,

Positive signs for sure ... but the   will be after you!!

Happy birthday for tomorrow.

Best wishes to you and Mrs H.  My fingers are crossed for you for Friday!!   

Rhodes


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Howard   

Don't test early!! Wait until test day! I know it may seem like a life time away  but at least it may save unnecessary stress! 

Loads of luck for when you do test 

Nicky x x x


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya Howard,
hope you have great birthday tommorow     keep   mate 
hope your both coping ok

good luck to you both

all the best

carl


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Hello again, well its my Birthday today and I got a very special card with a "present" inside from my DW. 

No it was not a cheque which would be useful, it was something that money can't buy , it was a photograph of a HPT. Yes its a              !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All I can say is Hucking Fell!!!

I believe it this time, let the fun and worry over the next 8 and a half months begin.

Speak later        

H


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww howard happy birthday and what a fab pressie!

enjoy your day and also the next 8months

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Howard!!! Happy Birthday! I bet that was just the best present ever!! 

Huge congratulations to you and DW 

Love and best wishes 

Nicky x x x


----------



## rhodes73 (Mar 21, 2006)

That's FANTASTIC news!
    

Very best wishes to you both.

Rhodes


----------



## Howard V (May 10, 2005)

Hi, every one, Thank you so much for your support, It means a lot to us. 

Having downed a bottle of wine over dinner last, well it was my birthday, which came second to the news, I am feeling a little delicate, hey so what. It is beginning to sink in. We are having a betaHCG test tomorrow. The clinic says it not necessary, but we want to see the numbers. DW has booked scan for two weeks time time. EEK!! Feeling nervous again, ah well, par for the course!

Good luck to everyone who is waiting or going through treatment! plenty of      and       

Who says men aren't sensative!!

Speak soon

H


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

thats fab news H...
bet you dident expect a presiie like that huh ??
many happy returns for your birthday..
good luck for the scan..

   

neo


----------

